# Atv Chainsaw mount



## Itsme7 (Feb 14, 2013)

You can thank me now :msp_biggrin:

Cabela's: Stearns® Mad Dog Gear® Chainsaw Holder


----------



## kennyl70 (Feb 14, 2013)

WOW. cheappppppppppppppppppppppppp. wonder whats wrong with um lol. look good though.


----------



## cnice_37 (Feb 14, 2013)

Reviews all mention an auger. What's that all about? At this price I'd have a few bucks to put towards the ATV!


----------



## Itsme7 (Feb 14, 2013)

My girlfriend just got me this for valentines day, its very stout, well made. Instructions are a little shotty but its easy to figure out. Well worth it.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just ordered one


----------



## sea2summit (Feb 14, 2013)

Found this one yesterday via a youtube I was watching, pretty hot.
Grizzly Peak Enterprises - Smelterville Idaho
(it's toward the bottom of the page)


----------



## Itsme7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good deal! At that price cant pass it up. Its a quality piece, heavy duty for sure. They used to sell a ice auger mount along with that one, reason why all the reviews are for the ice auger. You do get the chainsaw mount shown for $6.88, heck of a good deal!


----------



## 04titanse (Feb 15, 2013)

I just ordered two. I am going to mount 1 on the atv and modify one to fit my dozer somehow.


----------



## bubba3228 (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought 2, going to mount the other one on the pick up bed, plus the electronics handle bar mt. holder, Thanks for the heads up Istme7


----------



## seanvan (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone ever attach one of these to their side x side UTV?


----------



## mysteryman896 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome find thanks!!! just ordered two, one for the quad and one for the backhoe.


----------



## xcr440 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks! I got 3. 2 for myself and 1 for my dad. And then got the front basket for my wheeler as my 94' sportsman has nothing for storage.


----------



## Tiewire (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks alot, ordered 2 one for each saw.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope they have a good stock, I just ordered two myself. I will have to make an adapter bracket that attaches to the roll bar on my tractor but it looks like a great idea to carry your saw.


----------



## milkman (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw this on another forum and ordered three. They'll be gone quick.


----------



## naturelover (Feb 15, 2013)

Just ordered two of them.

I can sell one of them for double that and pay for mine.. 

Or might just keep it. 

Thanks for the find!


----------



## sea2summit (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't beat this either, tool holder $8.
Cabela's: Mad Dog® ATV/UTV Tool Mount


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 16, 2013)

Man I'm a sucker for a good deal. I just ordered 4 of 'em! I'll use one or two and I've got christmas covered for my buddies or brothers next year:msp_biggrin:

This works for my little saws but the big dolmar was always a PITA to strap down!
(And I was always worried I'd come out and find orange and green "johnhuskydeere" baby saws in my shed...)






Thanks for the good deal scoop! Rep sent!


----------



## xcr440 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone got theirs yet? Mines supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Itsme7 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive had mine for almost a week, havent mounted it up yet but have put it together, its pretty stout, well made, the sleeve included holds up to a 24" bar supposedly.


----------



## xcr440 (Feb 19, 2013)

good to hear it comes with the sleeve.


----------



## Itsme7 (Feb 19, 2013)

For the price cant beat it, i have another chainsaw holder, a Kolpin sawpress, although its a little nicer designed with a hinging system, i paid almost $90 for it, and the metal its made out of is almost 1/2 the thickness. This Mad dog one is much more stout.


----------



## Mike-M (Feb 19, 2013)

I dont like mounts that hold them by the bar. I know its pretty much standard, but I still dont like it.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine just showed up on my porch tonight! That's pretty quick shipping Cabela's! I haven't even opened the box yet but hopefully I'll get one mounted by the weekend and I'll report back with some pics. And I told my brother about it and he's already claimed the other two!(I should have told him they were 16 bucks a piece and broke even on the deal daggonit!)

I did notice alot of them are one ebay for $30 and up right now as a "good deal". Capitolism at work! (I was going to wait a week or two at least! lol)


----------



## BOW HUNTER (Feb 19, 2013)

I just ordered one, couldn't pass up a deal like that. I plan on mounting on the Polaris Ranger. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mikeshunk (Feb 20, 2013)

What a deal! I just ordered 2 and they said they are in stock


----------



## Tiewire (Feb 20, 2013)

Ordered friday afternoon, was here when I got home from work.


----------



## milkman (Feb 20, 2013)

Brown truck brought my three tonight, now to figure where to mount one or two on tractor.


----------



## xcr440 (Feb 20, 2013)

my 3 came tonight along with my front basket for the atv.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine arrived today too. I need to modify the mount to secure it to my tractor. It might take a while but I'll post a pic when I git er done.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 21, 2013)

Does yours smell like mothballs times 1000? The bar sleeve is out-gassing heavily. Had to vent the room.


----------



## tickbitintn (Feb 21, 2013)

much thanks !!

have been looking for one, kolpin at $80+ was a little pricey...

ordered 3, one for each saw (and an extra at that price!) :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mike from Maine (Feb 21, 2013)

tickbitintn said:


> much thanks !!
> 
> have been looking for one, kolpin at $80+ was a little pricey...
> 
> ordered 3, one for each saw (and an extra at that price!) :msp_thumbup:



Mount them up to one atv and you'll be like Rambo in the woods.

(I ordered four)


----------



## tickbitintn (Feb 21, 2013)

u will be double rambo!! :msp_thumbup:


hope mine don't smell like mothballs.... actually i have no sense of smell so i guess i won't know.....


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 21, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Does yours smell like mothballs times 1000? The bar sleeve is out-gassing heavily. Had to vent the room.



Yep! I couldn't figure out where the wife put some mothballs in our kitchen til I opened the box! I figured it was from the bar sleeve too. I've been so busy with family stuff I haven't had time to even get em out til now though.


----------



## bubba3228 (Feb 22, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Does yours smell like mothballs times 1000? The bar sleeve is out-gassing heavily. Had to vent the room.



Got mine a couple days ago - ordered 2. Don't know what moth balls smell like, every time I spread their little legs apart they fly awayopcorn:


----------



## taylor6400 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks guys...mine arrived yesterday. Bought one for me and one for my cousin. They are better than what i expected. seems pretty stout. But, i have a Polaris X2 with the bed instead of rear rack and the mount wont work for mine. I sketched out a drawing and brought it in to work today and talked to a guy in our shop at work. Hoping he has time to fab something up today so i can try it out tomorrow. Yes, saw sheath STINKS. Its also kind of a pain to get your saw ina nd out of that and seems like that thing wont last long. Wonder if the regular plastic Stihl cover will work.


----------



## RiverRocket (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks for the info. ordered Two, one for the Ranger and one for the tractor.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 22, 2013)

Have a round hand grab on my tractors fender. Will that thing clamp on to it ? Can't really tell from pic how it mounts. Thanks


----------



## motoman3b (Feb 22, 2013)

Been following this thread for a few days, finally caved and ordered 3 Probably keep 2 and give one to a friend of mine. Theres a cabelas about an hour from me so I opted for in store pick up, now have an excuse to go shopping for next deer season!


----------



## taylor6400 (Feb 22, 2013)

hanniedog said:


> Have a round hand grab on my tractors fender. Will that thing clamp on to it ? Can't really tell from pic how it mounts. Thanks



I think you should be alright. The base bracket is made to mount to a rod type ATV rack, or the composite kind. Its got several holes. They have a bar clamp, but i dont know how big. But even if supplied bar mount wont work there are holes drilled in the bracket that looks like you could just use U bolts to mount to a bar if needed. 

I would be more worried about the bar clearing the fender when riding in mount? It only goes so far horizontally, so your bar will be hanging vertically a bit. So if you dont have the clearance needed on one side of the fender or ther other could pose a problem. I will try to post a pic of mine tonight.


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 22, 2013)

UPS man delivered my 4 today. He was convinced that I'd bought a bunch of ammo. I laughed and said that I would have, if only they had any in stock... 

The unit looks to be more sturdy that I expected. Props to the op for sharing this!


----------



## flashhole (Feb 22, 2013)

I plan to mount mine to the roll bar on the tractor using the large flat plate. I have to drill two holes through the roll bar but that is not a big deal.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 22, 2013)

I ordered 4 of them. 

Nice find!


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 22, 2013)

So has anyone installed one yet? Hows it work?


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 22, 2013)

My order has not arrived yet, but it would be nice to see a few pictures from those of you who have one already.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Preston (Feb 23, 2013)

How 'bout that. Probably a 100 of um will be sold on here. Gotta figure how to mount one on my Kubota. Moth balls huh?


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 23, 2013)

Gotta say BS on this whole thread, with no pics never happened.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 23, 2013)

I installed one of two mounts standing out in the sleet and gropple to get a pic just cause I love you guys. 

I didn't have to use any of the mounting brackets or the plate. The bucket mount already had one hole for a 3/8 bolt (top) and I drilled and tapped the second (bottom). I put it on the side of the tractor that won't interfere with me dragging my fat butt up and down to get in the seat.

Make sure the plastic knobs are tight, they might have a tendency to vibrate loose and fall off. When installing/removing the saw in the holder it is best to completely remove the plastic knob, the mount jaws fall open and you can get the saw in and out easily. I may install the second mount on the carry-all.

hanniedog - do i get a star on my refrigerator door for being the first to post a pic?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Feb 23, 2013)

*I don't know about a star*

But I 'liked' your post.


----------



## wat648 (Feb 23, 2013)

ordered 2. Thanks for the heads up. What a great deal


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have not put the first smelly one together but ordered 1 more.


----------



## Sawin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Shipping to Maine*

Was $5+ for 1 to 3 holders.

For 4 it went to $8+.

Not sure where they ship from.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great catch!! Thanks for the info, I ordered 4 and got 5 by accident! Looks pretty good but smells like death , but for 6.99 ill deal with it.


----------



## Todd W (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking forward to outfitting the jeep, tractor, atv, and work trailer


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 23, 2013)

Flashhole thanks for going extra mile to post up the pic.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 23, 2013)

We couldn't have you thinking it was all BS.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 23, 2013)

I am waiting for Cabelas to say that is the wrong price.


----------



## Wazzu (Feb 23, 2013)

HOT DAMN! I just ordered 10 of them. I guess I win:msp_tongue: Ha


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 23, 2013)

Even the shipping is super cheap compared to most.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 23, 2013)

10 of them, they will be falling out your wazzu.


----------



## tickbitintn (Feb 23, 2013)

told a friend at work about them he ordered 10 also!!

how many do you think they had ????:confused2:
hope i get mine!

OP should be getting a comission...


thanks flashhole for the pic. 
where in ny are you?
I'm from outside of rochester,
have relatives in belmont


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Grabbed 3 to work up a mount for the kawasaki mule. Going to make one for the polesaw as well.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Itsme7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad everyone is getting their piece of the pie, wish cabelas would commission me hahaha. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## flashhole (Feb 24, 2013)

tickbitintn said:


> thanks flashhole for the pic.
> where in ny are you?
> I'm from outside of rochester,
> have relatives in belmont



I'm in Owego, 20 miles west of Binghamton.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 24, 2013)

*saw mount pics*

Just to make good on my promise here are some pics of the mounts mounted! I was able to combine two of the mounts on one rail so it keeps the saws a lot more compact on the quad. Should work well! Sorry the pics aren't great but it was getting dark and the phone was dying...


----------



## tickbitintn (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice area flashhole.... .not too far from greek peak, much better than Bristol mtn.

Thanks for pics johhnylabguy, mine should be here tomorrow so i won't have to do this anymore!!


----------



## taylor6400 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry guys...i didnt get any pics of mine mounted up. I had planned to use it on Sat and take a few cell pics but then my dad decided to come work with me and he brought his ranger so i didnt take wheeler. 

However, i did mount it and it will work fine. BUT the plastic knobs are pretty cheap. Dont over tighten them or they will break. I broke both before i learned my lesson. They are just a nut with an over molded plastic knob. They arent the better quality ones with the threaded sleeve all the way through the knob. The one is no big deal just to use the nut to tighten the saw bracket to the mounting plate. I just tightened it with a wrench. The one that tightens to the saw bar is a bit of a problem...luckily we have them at work.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Too many projects to get mine set up.:msp_angry:


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was in the woods cutting another nice dead Red Oak down this morning when I noticed an odd smell. When I got back to the house for lunch, I spotted a package from Cabela's that the UPS guy dropped off. For $6.88 if it just keeps the bugs and mice out of my equipment shed I'll come out ahead. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in Milwaukee, WI for work this week and ran to the nearest Cabelas tonight to see if I could get eyes or hands on one before mine were delivered.

Only ones they had in stock were Kolpins and they were $79.99. Guess I'll just have to wait till I get home...


----------



## BOW HUNTER (Feb 25, 2013)

Received mine today. Hopefully I can get it mounted on the Ranger tomorrow.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Jere39 said:


> For $6.88 if it just keeps the bugs and mice out of my equipment shed I'll come out ahead. Thanks for the tip!



I had an hour of daylight left after the wife got home to leave the kids and do a little splitting. Opened the door to my 16x30 shed to get the maul and I was greeted by the strong odor...of mothballs. It's an added perk if it keeps the mice and bugs out!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 25, 2013)

AWESOME!! Just ordered 3. Thanks a lot!


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 26, 2013)

The brown truck just dropped off my 2 mounts and you guys ain't kidding about the smell.


----------



## JSGAuto (Mar 1, 2013)

Got mine. The hardware that came with it was way to long...but for $6, who's complaining?


View attachment 282171
View attachment 282172


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 1, 2013)

Got my three today fast to get here three days. Mine smelled like moth balls too. Hopeful will install tommorrow on the skidsteer chipper and mule.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 1, 2013)

Got my two a couple days ago. Mounted one on the fender of my yanmar tractor. Dern bar sheath has stunk up the garage.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats why they are so cheap! The company couldnt stand the smell anymore.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 2, 2013)

Being its made in China they are probably made from industrial waste of some sort. So we're all gonna die from being tight wads.


----------



## naturelover (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, I had mine sent to the store to avoid shipping charges, and was wondering where it was since it was supposed to be in on the 26th. Kept checking my email and finally was gonna call the store and see why they hadn't shipped it yet.

Then I looked at the confirmation page again and noticed I used another one of my email addresses.. :msp_unsure:

So, its there at the store. I'll pick it up next week and get it mounted to the ol' 250. Might mount the other one on the 750KQ, but as tall as it is, might end up with just the bar by the time I went under a couple trees.. :msp_w00t:


----------



## kennyl70 (Mar 3, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. ordered 2 tonite..... man cant wait til they get here. wont have to use the old gun racks on the atv to hold the saws anymore.... thanks.


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 3, 2013)

Was pleasntly supprised on how it was built, like how it is removable from the base plate. Will see how they hold up.


----------



## hillbillyjake (Mar 3, 2013)

ordered 5 today. wanted to send this back to the top in case any else is interested.


----------



## tickbitintn (Mar 3, 2013)

Threw mine on today... not exactly how i want it but was in a hurry.

Went on easy about ten minutes.
knobs are cheap, one was cracked in package, the other cracked on it's maiden voyage.
Should be easy to find better ( stronger) ones though, not bad for $7!!! 

With slightly wider spacers u can use a plastic scabbard ( sorry no pic), and not have to smell the soft one!.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Mar 3, 2013)

Had to order a couple just to find a use for them. Hoping I can adapt them easy enough to make them worth the $20 with shipping included


----------



## BOW HUNTER (Mar 3, 2013)

Got it mounted up, pretty easy install. Broke one cheap plastic knob.


----------



## kennyl70 (Mar 6, 2013)

so had a surprise on the deck tonite when i got home..... 2 of them and cant wait to put um on the honda.....
i immediately took them to the garage after i opened the box...... HOLY BUCKETS........ they stink....... but i was well aware of that since i have seen several who got theirs already had posted the smell factor.
they seem heavy built......
will post pictures when i get them on this week.... maube tomorrow night.


----------



## naturelover (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my two.

As was said, these things STINK! Hate to be in the factory they were built in for hours at a time.

But seems well built, don't know that I'd hang the 441 in it, but the Quake will ride along well.












Well worth the $7. Don't know that I'll put it on the KQ, as I know I'd just end up with a bar as tall as it is.


----------



## jaars (Mar 9, 2013)

naturelover said:


> Got my two.
> 
> As was said, these things STINK! Hate to be in the factory they were built in for hours at a time.
> 
> ...



Ordered my 3 and also ordered 2 too; carriers as well ???


----------



## kennyl70 (Mar 10, 2013)

mounted 1 tonite. mount bolts was alittle long and i had nothing in all my bolt collection to fit that was shorter. so i just put it on the front rack corner so the bolts cleared the fender. seems well built and i am gonna use it to death.

View attachment 283682


----------



## motoman3b (Mar 10, 2013)

Got one of mine mounted up today, now i'm ready to cut and split!


----------



## RedShift42 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kolpin Saw Press*

Can anyone share their experience w/ Kolpin's Saw Press II chainsaw carrier?

I'm looking for a way to carry a small saw on the snowmobile that offers a little more support than the Mad Dog we all ordered last month (got 2 myself). 
The Kolpin offers the option of vertical or 45* carry, using additional padded brackets that support the powerhead in the respective orientations. This strikes me as a better design b/c, especially in the 45* orientation, it reduces that constant torsioning of the bar & AV mounts from the powerhead, every time the vehicle bounces.









And to think I passed on one at a garage sale last year, NIB $10... :bang:


----------



## saxman (Mar 16, 2013)

My grounds maintenance vehicle is an electric golf cart. Here is my carrier mounted with my MS211 in itView attachment 285080


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 17, 2013)

RedShift42 said:


> This strikes me as a better design b/c, especially in the 45* orientation, it reduces that constant torsioning of the bar & AV mounts from the powerhead, every time the vehicle bounces.



I would venture to guess the torque applied to the AV system from a truck ride is not as harsh as that of normal use. 

I will say this though. I mounted one of my Grizzly the other day and I'm not very excited about the rubber scabbard. I'm probbly going to modify my clamps a bit to accomodate a different design of my own.


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 17, 2013)

RedShift42 said:


> Can anyone share their experience w/ Kolpin's Saw Press II chainsaw carrier?
> 
> I'm looking for a way to carry a small saw on the snowmobile that offers a little more support than the Mad Dog we all ordered last month (got 2 myself).
> The Kolpin offers the option of vertical or 45* carry, using additional padded brackets that support the powerhead in the respective orientations. This strikes me as a better design b/c, especially in the 45* orientation, it reduces that constant torsioning of the bar & AV mounts from the powerhead, every time the vehicle bounces.
> ...



I have one of those mounts as well. Works well, only used it a few times, very functional. Heres a few pics. (old ones, 455 is long gone and quad is a little different.)


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 28, 2013)

*Finally mounted mine*

I bought three, gave one to a good friend then a couple days ago mounted one on the work ATV. I really like the way it works - much better than just bunge cording it to the rack. Haven't used it in the woods yet because - even though there several good sized trees down from the recent high winds it is too snowy and muddy to be working out in the forest right now. I'll mount the third one on the tractor when the weather turns nice.

Here are the pics:




















The upper portion of the mount can be easily removed via the knurled knob so it is out of the way if you aren't carrying a chainsaw. Sweet!

That's my everyday go-to 028 onboard.







View attachment 287296
View attachment 287297
View attachment 287298
View attachment 287299


----------

